# My Darling Human Girl



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Here are a few pics of my little girl Violet. She turned four on Monday. She is quite theatrical and I love how her mind works.

Fun story for you all:
She woke up early on the morning of her birthday and asked me if today was the day she turned four. I told her yes it was.
Violet had preschool that day and proudly announced to her teacher and class that she was four today.
Fast forward a few hours and we are on our way home. I look in the rearview mirror and see she is about to cry. She starts to cry and I ask her what's the matter?
She says, "I just want to be three again!"
I reply that she can pretend and she says "it's not the same. I don't want to be old, I want to be new."
I convinced her that four was a good age because now she got four books at bedtime vs. three.
Man oh man, what is she going to think when she turns thirty?!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

What a story!!! Write that one down because this is one she will want to hear when she turns 16 and 21. Ok the rest of the years--she will not want to hear it.!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

That is so cute! Darling little girl!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Oh my gosh, Violet is *precious!* That beautiful expressive little face! I love the story...I want to be "new" too, can't say as I blame her! 

Oh yeah...and that little dress she is wearing...too too cute. You've got one adorable little girl there, Amy, and as always, your photography is amazing.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Oh Amy! Violet is just too cute for words...cute isn't even a good enough word, but I just can't think right now! Just priceless!!!

The pictures are amazing as always. Thank you so much for sharing with us!

I recently looked at a pair of eye glasses very similar to hers by La Font (these were blue) but my friends were yelling "NO!!" so loudly I couldn't get them ordered. I LOVE those shades!!!

Please pass on happy birthday wishes to her from the crazy dog ladies 

Beverly


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Happy 4th Birthday, Violet!!!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

BeverlyA said:


> Oh Amy! Violet is just too cute for words...cute isn't even a good enough word, but I just can't think right now! Just priceless!!!
> 
> The pictures are amazing as always. Thank you so much for sharing with us!
> 
> ...


Did the glasses happen to have green "eye lashes" on them?

I was deeply in love with a La Font pair of glasses that were blue with scalloped bright green on the rims which made it look like you were a character from a cartoon with crazy eyelashes.

My glasses are LaFont, and are very conservative aka boring and four years old! Blah. Time for some new ones!:biggrin1:


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

This particular pair actually looked more like it had tiny flowers with little stones in the centers. It was the first pair of glasses I ever put on that made me say, "wow, my eye's are BLUE!". Okay,,,hard to believe, but I actually have a picture of me trying them on. 
I have to replace my glasses every year, I've got horrible vision. When I try on glasses, I can't see anything, so I take my cam and take pictures so I can look at them close up at home.

This isn't the pair I ended up with, but I STILL love this pair! If only I didn't have to replace them every year I would spring for a second pair.
My last pair were LaFont, great frames.

Beverly


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Beverly I love those!!! I'm soo taking pictures of me trying on frames. What a great idea! Of course one can't see themselves properly when one can't see properly without their specs!!! AND, I'm putting it to a vote on this forum (well maybe not...but maybe yes)!


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

BeverlyA said:


> When I try on glasses, I can't see anything, so I take my cam and take pictures so I can look at them close up at home.
> Beverly


Same here, that's why I take my mum and sisters with me when I go for new glasses....it's always a surprise eventually what I will look like once a choice is made!! Sofar I have never regretted one choice they made for me!!

Back on topic:

And...DO write that down for your little girl!! It'll be like a story to tell on her wedding day


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Amy, what a wonderful story. You should keep a journal for her with all these precious moments that you can share when she grows up and gets "really old." ound:


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

That is such a cute story.....and what a doll to go with it! I agree...write it down because, believe me, I wish I had. I can't remember much of anything to tell my kids about themselves!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Amy, great story and Beautiful little Violet. (hmmm cute child pictures could be more dangerous than puppy pictures...)


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Violet is beautiful! Happy Birthday, Violet! I love her name, too.


----------



## lulubella (Mar 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday Violet--you're a beautiful little girl!! Stay young in your heart forever!

Amy--you take amazing pictures!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

She's a beauty, that's for sure. I've got a 4 yr old AND a 6 yr old (if she likes the older boys) that would be a great match for her


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Amy, adorable photos of Violet. She's just precious. 

Happy Birthday Violet.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Tritia said:


> She's a beauty, that's for sure. I've got a 4 yr old AND a 6 yr old (if she likes the older boys) that would be a great match for her


I've seen your cuties Tritia and I absolutely LOVE their dark locks! I think we should go ahead with an arranged marriage.ound:


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh no, it's bad enough that forum members are encouraging and enabling MHS but now we're auctioning off children for dogs and even arranging marriages.

Seriously though, your daughter is just stunning and I love that she wants to be "new". Tell her every day she wakes up she's new too.


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Happy Birthday Violet! Cazzie wags his tail for you!

Suzy


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Awww, what a precious story and a precious little girl! Give her birthday hugs for me.
Carole
xxoox


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Amy,

Well ,what she's going to think when she turns 30 is.....*30* books at bed time!!! LOL!ound:

Violet is a beautiful little girl!!! OH to be FOUR again!!! :angel:


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

ound:ound:ound:ound:


imamurph said:


> Amy,
> 
> Well ,what she's going to think when she turns 30 is.....*30* books at bed time!!! LOL!ound:
> 
> Violet is a beautiful little girl!!! OH to be FOUR again!!! :angel:


ound:ound:ound:ound


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Amy,

Violet is absolutely adorable and that is the cutest story, you should write it down. It belongs in the "kids say the darnest things".


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Posh's Mom said:


> I've seen your cuties Tritia and I absolutely LOVE their dark locks! *I think we should go ahead with an arranged marriage*.ound:


Hey, I'm all for it. Worked for my in-laws :kiss:


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

What a sweet story! She is adorable.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Amy- Your daughter is adorable and your story so cute!


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Amy. Violet is so adorable. Love the story. Don't we all want to be "NEW" some days. LOL


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

She is adorable and sounds even cuter in preson! 

I love cute glasses too! I have a new pair that they are black but have pink insides- DH made fun of htem but everytime I wear them I get so many compliments that they flatter my skin tone (pasty!)


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*I want to be new too*

Yep. Your daughter is right. I want to be new too.
I look in the mirror at 52 and have no clue who is staring back in the mirror!

Thank goodness the dogs still think I am cute!
Linda


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Violet sounds like a doll!!! Wait till she tells you she's not going to celebrate another birthday because she's so old......uh huh then what does that make us?


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Amy, cute, cute, cute! Both the story and Violet 

I have a journal of cute things my kids said and did. Now at 19 and 22 they still love to read it and laugh. When my DD turned 5 she asked me when I was going to be five again. No death for her, she thought at a certain age you started going backward and started all over again ound:


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Jan that is a great story about your daughter.

I fear Violet knows too many dogs and "older" people that have died because they have become "old." Perhaps, this is her fear. She is coping better with the whole four thing now!


----------

